# Productivity Ideas



## gc9 (Jul 3, 2012)

I kind of agree with fee. The best way to stimulate productivity is to pay per hour and then give bonuses based on profit. Free lunches on site are always welcome as well as drinks after work once a month but never consume alcohol or anything else on site.


----------



## fee (Jun 18, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> What are you now?


I guess I should have typed 'when I had employees (to worry about)'.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

One of our biggest framing companies does not pay for set up or clean up. But the benifets they offer are better then working union. Paid holidays, healthcare, tools, profit sharing, and boots from the redwing store. I don't recall the pay scale, but the lead guys were doing very good.


----------



## KermieB (Jul 27, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> What are you now?


Probably a building inspector.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

re surected thread from 2007 cool 
when i had guys working for me we had a trust and a understanding if we finished the job in reg estimated time frame they got their regular pay if we finished early they got a bonus in their pay
I also used to always round up a little in their checks not a lot but enough that they were always happy on payday because there was usually more than they expected 
i know guys who nickle and dimed their guys and they were always pissed every payday 
and generally not happy 
happy crew = productive crew 
in my experience anyway


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

A fully stocked truck with eveything you need.

Trips to the supply yards eat up time and break the flow.


----------



## dropduble (Sep 11, 2012)

*Trips to yard avoided by salesmen*

Guys, in the productivity discussion, I thought this was relevant.

The company I just began working for encourages the salesmen to advertise to current and prospective customers that we will hot-shot material on an as-needed basis as an "added value".

Is this typical of lumber yards everywhere, or are we doing something unique?

Of course we try to encourage our customers to do their part and we'll do ours to avoid the necessity for hot-shots as often as possible, but sometimes you can't avoid it... and we can speed it up as salesmen.

Also, between Memorial Day and Labor Day, it is company policy that we carry cold water and soda for our customers' crews in the summer heat. Is this something that is common?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

If your bringing your guys lunch why not include a lunch box safety talk? In Ontario Canada it is manditory that a weekly lunch box safety talk happens. You need to document it and have everyone including subs that are on the job be there. Its a good way to keep safety issues in the fore front.


----------



## Catpaw (Jun 12, 2011)

Best way to motivate your crew? Fire slackers and complainers.

I bagged three guys last month, and the three remaining seem happier then hell. Nothing kills productivity more then tolerating negative people.

I never scream, yell, or degrade anyone. I just show them the door. Amazing how much more work gets done the following week, even with a smaller crew. :whistling


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Catpaw said:


> Best way to motivate your crew? Fire slackers and complainers.
> 
> I bagged three guys last month, and the three remaining seem happier then hell. Nothing kills productivity more then tolerating negative people.
> 
> I never scream, yell, or degrade anyone. I just show them the door. Amazing how much more work gets done the following week, even with a smaller crew. :whistling


That is the truth brother


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Yup one complainer can ruin a good crew. For sure.


----------

